# Policia, Guardia Civil



## Raffer (May 30, 2008)

hey you guys 
i am moving to spain next mayish and for the first few months i will work in bars etc as i have done this before in 2005 and 2006 in magaluf, mallorca, although that money isnt to bad i would want to get a proper job in spain as i plan to stay for good. My first aim would be to work in the police in spain, 
Questions
my mates in madrid tell me that i wont be allowed to be in guardia civil or policia local because i am not spanish but is this true, and if not how long do you have to live in spain before you can claim nationality, if i was to marry a spanish girl would i be allowed to enter guardia civil or local police. i assume there would be other jobs i could work as if i cant but it is my dream oh and for the record i speak more or less fluent spanish 

Thanks for help


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

No, as a foreigner, you wouldn't be admitted to any of the 3 police forces. As to your other questions, to change your nationality is a long and painful process, I really wouldn't recommend anyone doing this unless they really ARE commited to the process.

As you speak almost fluent Spanish, maybe you should have a word with some of the boys in blue and green; I know they can be very talkative when enjoying their...ahem, cafe con leches! 

Good luck!


----------



## Raffer (May 30, 2008)

sorry i dont know what you are reffering to as blue and green, i thought it was still possible to be in the policia nacional


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Blue and green is in reference to the colours of the uniform the police wear i.e. blue for Policia Local (and I believe Policia Nacional) and green for the Guardia Civil (although I have a friend who is Guardia Civil and he wears civvies as he works under cover)

HTH


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll ask our police later on today about nationality at work (Town hall).

But bear in mind that POLICE jobs here are obtained via "Oposiciones" - i.e they say - We need "x" police and you sit exams along with other (normally lots of "other)" hopefuls. i.e. You cant just send in your C.V. 

In Madrid the situation is a bit more complex now too with the institution of the BESCAM (Brigadas Especiales de Seguridad de la Comunidad Autónoma de Madrid) - basically Policia Local but paid for and allocated by the Community of Madrid. 

Where I work we have 15 local police - 10 are BESCAM.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Not a good start - Oposiciones de policia local. Preparate para las oposiciones de polici*a local They're trying to sell their services BUT it does say SPANISH NATIONAL. 

We're checking here though as I have heard that EU nationals MAY be permitted to enter.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> ... I have heard that EU nationals MAY be permitted to enter.


Sadly NOT. I've just spoken to the guy who controls the police here - You need Spanish nationality (either naturally or via adoption).


----------



## Raffer (May 30, 2008)

i take it that rule applies for mosses d'esquadra and guardia urbana aswell then gutted oh well thanks for your help guys ill try and fulfill my other career of bombero or is that impossible hopefully these rules will change in the future


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Bombero - I dont know. http://www.bombero.es/

I'll guess the Police thing is universal - I can imagine it has to do with certain judicial aspects. 

There are businesses (involving guns) where at least one person must be Spanish. It's to facilitate extradition and prosecution. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Raffer said:


> i take it that rule applies for mosses d'esquadra and guardia urbana aswell then gutted oh well thanks for your help guys ill try and fulfill my other career of bombero or is that impossible hopefully these rules will change in the future


I saw on another forum that someone had tried for the fire service and was rejected for the same reasons

You'll be asking about the post service next ...... uh oh ..... sorry!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Been looking about and in CATALUNYA anyway EU member citizens are accepted as BOMBEROS - BUT you will need good Catalan there.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Been looking about and in CATALUNYA anyway EU member citizens are accepted as BOMBEROS - BUT you will need good Catalan there.



And who do you think would get the job between a Spanish national and a Brit mate?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> And who do you think would get the job between a Spanish national and a Brit mate?


Whoever got the highest points score - That's the great thing about "oposiciones". You could actually be downright USELESS but if your scores are better - up you go on the list - no matter how subjectively you're accepted. 

The downside is that you're up against LOADS OF OTHERS. My wife "earned"one of 338 places 3 years ago in Madrid Town Hall. 35,000 presented entry papers. You more or less NEED to go to a prep-school to get on the first rung.

Later come other forms of internal promotion -that's summat else. Often you get added points for "foreign language" skills. Or courses that near enough only you or they have.


----------

